# Work truck meets Esotar.....wait WHAT!!



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

A little unusual one this time. David brought in his work truck for a full system. Not unusual till you hear the equipment. All DynAudio Esotar that's right Esotar. David wanted a serious upgrade to the system he had and I think he got it. We will be adding the Esotar E110, E650 and E1200 in a full active set up.












Now for starters he had another shop do the first install which to say was a little lack luster. I had to gut all the previous wiring before I started. This type of stuff just infuriates me. This is why I tell people you need to get picks everything a shop does.





















With the truck back to stock so to say I started in with the doors. The doors will be getting a layer of Hush Mat Ultra Sound Deadening on the outside skin and inside skin along with a layer of Silencer Megabond foam insulation on the inside skin. The doors will be getting the E650's as well.







































Before I did the inside skin I had to close up the big holes in the door skin. I tried something new this time around. I used a piece of 1/8" ABS that I was able to heat form to the contours of the door. With a few screws I had made panels that could be sound deadened and removed to service the door if need be.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

With that done I moved on to the mounting rings for the woofers. True to form I used 3/4" plexiglas and used rivet nut fasteners to fasten them to the doors.







































with those done I could move on to finishing the door.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Up next was the custom a-pillars to house the E110's. They were laser aligned to the center of vehicle at the listening level as well.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I made removable grill covers to conceal and protect the tweeters for daily driving use. The inside edge of the ring I radius to help the sound waves roll off to reduce reflection.

























































Now as usual with me attention to detail is off the richter scale. On advice from Steven Hill at Straight Wire I applied foam tape to the chassis of the truck then ran all the wiring over it will strapping it down with more foam tape. The process is to eliminate mechanical noise from entering the cables. Yes I said mechanical noise. Steve told me that even though you may strap a wire down but it still moves against the chassis of the vehicle and can induce mechanical noise. Now I learn something every day and this is new to me but it makes sense.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

While on a wiring kick I did the wiring harness for the radio. All connections were soldered and heat shrunk. On the aftermarket wiring harness it had speaker wires out so since I wasn't going to be using them I removed them from the harness. After everything was done fabric electrical tape was used to make it look more OEM.







































David went with the Pioneer DEX-P99RS for processing. Now it being a SQ deck only it was a little different in size so a little playing around had to be done with the mounting kit. The radio had to be spaced out a bit to fit inside the dash but it doesn't stick out to far. I actual like the way it looks.





















Last thing on the docket was the subwoofer enclosure. I used the BlackHole Stuff enclosure fill to improve the acoustics of the enclosure. This stuff (pardon the pun) does magic.












The E1200 in it's new home. I also made a removable grille for the subwoofer as well.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

David wanted to use the amplifiers from his previous install for now but a set of Arc Audio Se is on the way so I'll update this build when they go in. Since I was cleaning up everything I cleaned up the wiring going to the amplifiers. The amplifiers before were just screwed to the chassis of the truck this time I mounted them to a piece of carpeted MDF.












Now a final shot of everything installed.





















As with the DynAudio Esotar the realism that is produced is something that needs to be experienced. Words don't do it justice but that's the DynAudio Esotar.


For more pics please visit Octave : Orlando and Central Florida source for high end car audio


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

looks awesome! nice work. now the guy just needs to figure out how to work out of his truck


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the ABS access panel covers on the doors.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

Lookin good there Russ!

Looking forward to getting mine started!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

That's awesome. I miss my 650s already. It would definitely make going to work a little more exciting and I totally agree on the realism of the Esotar stuff.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

sweet install man


----------



## jrhunkler (Aug 7, 2012)

No Midrange? E430's?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

VERY well done!!!


----------



## jrhunkler (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2011 Tahoe, (same interior), with The Esotar E110 Tweeters in the dash, the Esotar E430's Midrange in the pillars, Esotec MW182's in the Doors, and a Esotar E1200 in the rear. I am a little surprised at the lack of output with the 1200. (had a ported W7JL 12" sub before this setup with Esotec 362 Dynaudio system, passive) I currently have everything hooked up active with Mosconi Amps / 6to8 Processor.

Thinking about selling it all and oing with Arc Audio Black Series / Amps. Opinions?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for the compliments. 



jrhunkler said:


> No Midrange? E430's?


No. He wanted to go 2-way first with a possible addition of the 430's at a later date. First up though is new amps.



jrhunkler said:


> I have a 2011 Tahoe, (same interior), with The Esotar E110 Tweeters in the dash, the Esotar E430's Midrange in the pillars, Esotec MW182's in the Doors, and a Esotar E1200 in the rear. I am a little surprised at the lack of output with the 1200. (had a ported W7JL 12" sub before this setup with Esotec 362 Dynaudio system, passive) I currently have everything hooked up active with Mosconi Amps / 6to8 Processor.
> 
> Thinking about selling it all and oing with Arc Audio Black Series / Amps. Opinions?


Lack of output??? I would have to ask what size box you have the 1200 in and how much power you have going to it? I will tell you selling it will be a mistake. If you're not happy, which is amazing, then I would have to say the install needs help. Shoot me some pics and a complete system layout with equipment and I'll see what I can do to advise you, [email protected]. The Esotar is the pinnacle of speakers and for you not to be impressed by them is shocking.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

class D amps? that'll NEVER sound good. 

(I'm kidding, of course)


Great looking work. Everything looks really clean, man. Digging that sub enclosure!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Octave, what size enclosure did you end of using for the 1200?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

You can't really compare a ported W7 to a sealed E1200 in sheer output.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Octave, what size enclosure did you end of using for the 1200?


The enclosure ended up being 1.6cuft.



BuickGN said:


> You can't really compare a ported W7 to a sealed E1200 in sheer output.


Agreed. I did a 12w7 in a sealed enclosure once. I don't know how they call that sub one of the finest SQ subs. Ugh. It gets loud that's it.


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh those tweeters! Beautiful.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Octave said:


> The enclosure ended up being 1.6cuft.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I did a 12w7 in a sealed enclosure once. I don't know how they call that sub one of the finest SQ subs. Ugh. It gets loud that's it.


Funny part is, most of the 'SQ' guys I've run across that use JL subs, use W6's.
The W7's have a unique sound to them, much like 5 liter Mustangs. You can usually identify them before you see them. They always seemed to get loud, and go pretty deep, but there are definitely better options out there, especially for the money.

Jay


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful work. I'm a little surprised that the client wouldn't go with a nice Ddin nav unit in the dash, especially in a "work" truck, but I bet it sounds phenomenal.

I especially like the grills for the tweeters - that really looks nice.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

> _Since I was cleaning up everything I cleaned up the wiring going to the amplifiers. The amplifiers before were just screwed to the chassis of the truck this time I mounted them to a piece of carpeted MDF._


I like the carpeted MDF concept. Can you describe this a little bit more? How does that secure to the floor of the truck?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Chaos said:


> Beautiful work. I'm a little surprised that the client wouldn't go with a nice Ddin nav unit in the dash, especially in a "work" truck, but I bet it sounds phenomenal.
> 
> I especially like the grills for the tweeters - that really looks nice.


David wanting more SQ than any creature comfort. I told him I good retain the steering wheel controls and he said he didn't care. He just wanted it to sound perfect.



mooch91 said:


> I like the carpeted MDF concept. Can you describe this a little bit more? How does that secure to the floor of the truck?


Basically if you screw an amplifier directly to the chassis there's a chance you can cause a ground loop. I try to eliminate any possibility by mounting amplifiers to something else other than something that is connected to the chassis. Even when I make a custom metal amplifier rack I make sure to isolate the rack from chassis because the amplifiers are usually mounted directly to the rack and if the rack is mounted to the chassis of the car you are in effect mounting the amplifier to chassis. In this case the piece of MDF is screwed to the chassis and then the amplifier is screwed to it. Isolating the amplifier from the chassis.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

That's nicer than any work truck I ever had! The install looks fantastic. I'd love to hear a good Dyn setup one day.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Funny part is, most of the 'SQ' guys I've run across that use JL subs, use W6's.
> The W7's have a unique sound to them, much like 5 liter Mustangs. You can usually identify them before you see them. They always seemed to get loud, and go pretty deep, but there are definitely better options out there, especially for the money.
> 
> Jay


The problem is many W6s are installed by SQ guys in the proper enclosure. Most W7s, even though they're every bit the SQ sub as the W6s are mostly installed in high tuned SPL enclosures by ignorant people. It's a waste of an SQ sub and it gets installed that way because it has higher power handling and excursion than your typical SQ sub but who in their right line installs an SQ sub in a high tuned ported enclosure? Of course it's not worth the price when you take one of it's strong points away, it's sound quality. The W7 in a large sealed or low tuned ported with a good tune sounds very nice but not many people have heard them in such an install. I haven't heard many subs that can touch a W7's SQ when mounted infinite baffle.

When you factor in one W7 will give you the output of two "normal" subs, the price doesn't seem so bad, especially considering it is first and foremost an SQ sub that happens to have a lot of linear excursion.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

very creative layout and use of materials. I honestly never heard of rivet nuts, but I will be ordering some soon


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Octave, what brand integration kit you used to maintain the factory chimes & other functions?


----------



## viscious350z (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, if that's in his work truck I can only imagine what he has in his personal car. Great work.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Love this install.. Really clean! :rockon:


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

Job well done, looks great


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Very clean, I like it.

I like the idea of a sub enclosure continuing the center console back to the rear seat, may have to think about that one. 
I really need to stop reading this forum.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> very creative layout and use of materials. I honestly never heard of rivet nuts, but I will be ordering some soon


They're great. I don't highlight their use enough. Truly a good way to make a mounting point. 



evo9 said:


> Octave, what brand integration kit you used to maintain the factory chimes & other functions?


Axxess LC-GMRC-LAN-01



hilander999 said:


> I really need to stop reading this forum.


No you don't. Read more


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Octave said:


> No you don't. Read more


Gets expensive fast.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks great Russ  how does the sub sound firing upward?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> looks great Russ  how does the sub sound firing upward?


Being an Esotar it's very transparent and up front. There are some of the higher notes that localize it slightly but that's from just hearing the actual motor structure but for the most it's all up front bass which is a little freaky since it's right behind you. And this is without messing with the time alignment.


----------



## aranawhite (Mar 14, 2011)

jrhunkler said:


> I have a 2011 Tahoe, (same interior), with The Esotar E110 Tweeters in the dash, the Esotar E430's Midrange in the pillars, Esotec MW182's in the Doors, and a Esotar E1200 in the rear. I am a little surprised at the lack of output with the 1200. (had a ported W7JL 12" sub before this setup with Esotec 362 Dynaudio system, passive) I currently have everything hooked up active with Mosconi Amps / 6to8 Processor.
> 
> Thinking about selling it all and oing with Arc Audio Black Series / Amps. Opinions?


If it's no trouble, please post a simple pic of dash tweets & mid pillars. thnx


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Russ,

You always do quality work. Excellent !!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

DAT said:


> Russ,
> 
> You always do quality work. Excellent !!


Thanks DAT.


----------



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

your install makes me want to gut my crap and start all over again. CLEAN!!!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Octave said:


> Before I did the inside skin I had to close up the big holes in the door skin. I tried something new this time around. I used a piece of 1/8" ABS that I was able to heat form to the contours of the door. With a few screws I had made panels that could be sound deadened and removed to service the door if need be.



This is freaking exactly what I have been looking for!!! Is there a special type of ABS that you used? I am guessing you used a heat gun to shape the panels?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

focused313 said:


> your install makes me want to gut my crap and start all over again. CLEAN!!!


I'm glad to motivate you. I'm always saying I can do better after each install and I blame this forum and the guys here for even pushing me further forward but that's the GREAT thing  I'm also learning something new every day and that's exciting to me.



Salami said:


> This is freaking exactly what I have been looking for!!! Is there a special type of ABS that you used? I am guessing you used a heat gun to shape the panels?


It's just standard 1/8" ABS plastic. Yes. I used a heat gun. Get a thick set of gloves to press the ABS into shape.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> looks great Russ  how does the sub sound firing upward?


Great install! Did you consider mounting it firing downwards also?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

English audiophile said:


> Great install! Did you consider mounting it firing downwards also?


Ideally that's what I wanted to do but if you look at the design of the enclosure I made an "L" to grab of the space under the seat. If I would have down fired the subwoofer that would have cut into the part that goes under the seat and I would've had enough air space for the enclosure.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Octave said:


> Axxess LC-GMRC-LAN-01


Thanks for that info!


----------

